# Pictures of your rowmaker



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I need a rowmaker, a small one for a small tractor. I can't seem to find one anywhere. My big garden is almost an acre so it is way too big for my wife to make rows using a rake.j/k I need one that makes one or two rows at a time. If you have a good rowmaker, please post a picture or tell me where to find or build one. Thanks


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Check out the Auction yard in Sealy. You may be able to purchase a row disc.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Also you may want to try these places for your implements if you want to purchase a new one.

http://www.bighambrothers.com/locat...449&showsurrounding=1&radius=150&zipsearch=Go


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's what you need. It's what I've used anyway.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...46|14357|34339?listingPage=true&Special=false

Sure makes life a little easier!


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw those but, didn't know if they would work for making rows. If you have made rows with it, that pretty much says it will. I will stop by TSC on my way home today and see if they have one. Thank you sir.


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Rockin'2,

The middle buster will be situated in the center behind the tractor. The first pass makes a ditch and throws the dirt out to each side. The next and successive passes you make, just drop say the right side wheels (or left side, depending on which way you're going) into the previous ditch. That makes a second ditch, and throws dirt toward the side where the buster threw the dirt from the previous pass - mounding it up. Just get your first pass straight and from there on out, just drop your wheels in the ditch. It works really well.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Blue_Wave028 said:


> Check out the Auction yard in Sealy. You may be able to purchase a row disc.


I had forgotten about it. But I had a uncle that truck farmed, he had a set of disks that were movable. He would plow it flat with the disks then, move(rotate) them and it would make a row. just a thought...


----------

